# window manufacture



## bazabhoy (Feb 23, 2011)

hi there im a 35 year old joiner from scotland most of my work is building extensions and new build houses.Dont really get much chance to do manufacture work and only really use my router for kitchen worktops.I would like to make my own timber windows for my house nothing fancy just wondering if anybody out there had any hints and tips


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi and welcome Barry,
I can't help you but I'll be following this thread as I have to build some windows for the shed on my allotment (as well as a greenhouse).

Greetings out of Leipzig
Titus


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Barry

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Barry.


----------



## bazabhoy (Feb 23, 2011)

nice to meet u fellas.i think i ll get an enginereed timber 70*70 mm(of course)ur imperial sizes are hard work for me!!and start from there.is it possible to router out all parts on a cheap router table .ive only got 7 windows in my house 2 large theyll have 2 hoppers so basically 2 large deadlights.the rest will be a combination of hoppers and side lights but it would be good to have a tilt and turn which hopefully is just a mechanism.then if i ever get this far invest in a small compressor and give a spray finnish.Basically im looking for any diagrams especially on the joints whats the best and simplest a couple of four inch(still use imperial sometimes)screws do lol.No seriously it would be good to do this over here i can buy plastic for about £1500 but if i could manufacture it might be cheaper.my mate and i have built a couple of stairs for clients a quarter turn on to a straight flight then a 360 degree turn 2 loft conversions which were next to each other i ll upload the pics soon


----------



## bazabhoy (Feb 23, 2011)

alright titus how are u.if u go on you tube and type in trend modular system now thats what im talking about the only problem is the £3500 to buy plus a spindle moulder any cheaper ideas?


----------

